# visual symptoms not going



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Although dp and dr are going (and coming and going...) I've noticed that my visual symptoms are more constant, and there even when I don't feel dped. Static, kaleidoscope patterns on white walls or bright skies, bright and persistent after-images, stripy jumpers vibrating, multicoloured gems following movement in the dark. I always had static, even as a child, but the others are the things that freaked me most back when it all started. But.. I think I actually quite like them now. It's not like major hppd, although the jumper thing can get annoying, all of my colleagues wear stripes and it makes it hard to look at them, mostly it's just pretty patterns that kind of enhance reality. And they seem like completely separate things from the emotional and existential stuff and the feeling of embodiment. So I guess they aren't dp? But they were definitely to do with it.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Visual is the last to go


----------



## DeToulon (Aug 2, 2013)

How are you feeling Beth?


----------

